# Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Cigar Review - Tasty Torpedo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar started out great, but lacked a good finish. Maybe, I smoked it too fast, but it was a cold night. Well-built and a nice even burn along...

Read the full review here: Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Cigar Review - Tasty Torpedo


----------

